#  > Islam >  > Islam & Seksualiteit >  Getrouwd maar Belgische vriendin

## Khalidmar

Ik ben getrouwd maar heb een Belgische ook getrouwde vrouw leren kennen.Wij zijn nu stiekeme 3 maanden een stel.Ik weet niet wat te doen want hou van alletwee..iemand goede advies?

----------


## SamirPlus

Ja toch, Desi, alles goed?

----------


## Khalidmar

Ja maar hopen dat mijn vrouw er niet achteren komt

----------


## Juffrouw_Saartje

Fijn stel zijn jullie, Belgische vrouw bedriegt haar man, jij bedriegt je vrouw. Soort zoekt soort.

----------


## Selected

> Ik ben getrouwd maar heb een Belgische ook getrouwde vrouw leren kennen.Wij zijn nu stiekeme 3 maanden een stel.Ik weet niet wat te doen want hou van alletwee..iemand goede advies?


Je bent gek op getrouwde vrouwen. Ik zou uitkijken als ik jou was hahaha.

----------

